# TECOM Dubai



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello

My wife and I will be moving to Dubai Aug/Sept. Will be looking to live in the TECOM area.

Can anyone that lives there let me know what it's like for places to eat, drink, play sports,meet people etc.

On that note, I would be keen to play football and tennis if anyone plays either?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

There are several (5-6) hotels in TECOM with good restaurants & bars, so thats answers the question to eat, drink, meet people, watch football. Also there are some foodoutlets for homedelivery like pizza, etc. If the gym in your apartment building is not that well equipped you can become member of a fittness club in TECOM but there are no tennis courts or pool. For tennis you could become member of fitness first in the lakes of springs/meadows (very near) which has tennis courts, lappools etc. For football I am not sure. I know there are several groups playing in nearby parks.


----------



## carolinagolfer (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

My wife and I are also moving to Dubai int the tecom art 8 tower in August. Im trying to find out some more information on the area. I was wondering if you could share any info you come across and I will do the same. thanks


----------

